
Best 2016 iOS Learning Resources - aleixventa
https://bugfender.com/best-ios-learning-resources
======
brudgers
Curious as to the criteria used to evaluate the resources.

~~~
aleixventa
Do you miss some resource / site?

~~~
brudgers
Because the site's content is regularly submitted to Hacker News I'm curious
about how the blog posts are written and researched.

